# Baywatch Arms and Accessories



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've had a chance to visit Tim a few times in the past week (met him and a few other PFF members). Tim has a great place to ship/receive and order firearms and accessories. 

I know I'm not the only one on the board that gets tired of some of the gun show and local dealer prices. Tim can have almost anything you want ordered and delivered in a couple days at a very fair price. Would highly recommend giving him a call before buying anyplace else!

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Jerry, Good to have met you there, yes a fair and quick transfer by Tim and great prices too...mini 30 buyer(the good looking one)...Frank


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

He ordered me a special AR that was at a great price and had it in, in a couple days. I also sent my hunting partner over and he hooked him up as well. He will get all my business.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Phone number? Location?


----------



## nwflyj (Oct 9, 2009)

Baywatch Arms & Accessories
40 West Nine Mile Road #7
Pensacola, Florida 32534
[email protected]
http://www.baywatcharms.com
(850) 471-2055
(850) 393-9995

Baywatch Sportfishing Towers
883 Archer Road
Cantonment, Florida 32533
(850) 968-9989
(850) 393-9995
[email protected]


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim gave me a great price on my LCP. I'll for sure check with him first if I'm planning on buying another firearm.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Tim is working on a transfer deal for me also. He is a great guy and has been very helpful. :thumbup:

He has a small shop, but the potential to become the AR-15 center of Pensacola. He also does special baked on finishes for guns. :yes:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*MINI 30 For Me Also*

I bought the other MINI 30 that he had. He gave Frank and I both a super deal. I got there before Frank so of course I took my pick of the most accurate one. 

Already got the trigger worked down to 4lbs with very little creap. 

Give Tim a try. He will make you feel like you used to when you walked into a gun shop. ----SAWMAN


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Sawman, I've got a BM lower on the way to go with that upper I got from you. I decided to go ahead and build a complete rifle with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Is this near Pensacourt?





nwflyj said:


> Baywatch Arms & Accessories
> 40 West Nine Mile Road #7
> Pensacola, Florida 32534
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes it's just of few offices west of Pensacourt if my memory is correct. Next to Hungry Howie's. Great guy to work with.

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim doesn't have his "Baywatch Arms" sign up on the building yet so you have to watch closely for his store front. As was mentioned, he is next door to Hungry Howies pizza place.

He does have a small banner above the door.


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, I did a quick drive buy the other day on my way to work and did not spot it. I will slow down this time. Google put me close but there are a lot of businesses around there.


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

He is close to the corner. He has a banner but it is hard to see from the road. There is a old sign right above his shop that says "Planet Beach". I went by there yesterday.


----------

